# ,

## admin

.    ,        .        ,    .               , -  -,      .      -  ,       ,      ?    .          ?  ,       -,    .      ,    ,      .  **  
      - ,      .       ,        .        ,  , ,    . 
      - .      ,  ,        ,               .
     .        20 .  .       ,         (  VIIIII .  ..). ,      .       ,  1187   :     .       . 
      :   ,   ,   ,    ,   ,   ,  ,  ,  ,   ,             ,  ,  ,  .  **  
  (,      )     ,         .       . -     ( 1020 )  .  -                ,    .       ,       ,      . 
            .  2000 ., ,         ,    ,     25 ,  , .          . ,         ,  ,     - . ,   ,       50 ..  ,        90%  . 
  ,           - .     10 .       ,  (     )      , , , , ,    .             ,                       .      .        ,   , ,   -    ,     ,      ,  ,         .  *:   *  
        .        .  1727         .        1734-.     ,   ,              VIII . ,      1809        . 
     -.       ,            -  .       50  . 
            .    ,     (     )      . ,     ,       ,      , ,   .     ,      - .      :   -        .

----------


## admin

*    !* 
           ,   ,  ,  ;  ,  ,         -, ,           ? ,    , ,    ?..  ,  ;   ,       .   :                    . ,    ,            . 
     12 .   -  .        ,         .        .       ,        1812 .    1820             . 
       :   ,  2022 ,  150180 ,  250300 .  ,              .   ,      .        : ,   ,    .  ,  ,    ,           -. ,       ?..  *Made in*  
      .  ,      ,           ,   ,   ,   . ,     -  . ,      ,      ,    :         .  , ,   .
        ,   :      ,                    -.                ,    .     , ,   ,            . ,     ,     ,    . ,  ,    ,      ,      450 .   :  ,      ,      .       ,  -,     .   :     .     ,   , , ,     ,  -   .  *    ?* 
       ,      ,    , :  -          .   ,     , , , :     ,  ,  ,     , ,         ,   .      . 
      .   -      .       ,     ,  ,  ,   (       ).     ,     .    ⅻ         ,        ,      ,      . 
       .   -              . ,   ,        ,   . 
   (,   ,    )       ,      .      ,  ( ,   )     .              -,       .      300 .  ,   700. 
,      ,      ,    ,  , ,  ,   , .     ,   , - . ,      ,  .

----------

